# dollar a gallon sale is on!!



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

now until the end of January. picking up another 75 gallon today, probably a couple 40 breeders as well. Seriously resisting the urge to build a small fish room.

just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> now until the end of January. picking up another 75 gallon today, probably a couple 40 breeders as well. just thought I would pass it along.


Thanks ... I've been checking every few days to see if there was anything on the horizon.



Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> Seriously resisting the urge to build a small fish room.


Resistance is futile ... you will be assimilated ... :lol:


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

it's hard to say no when they are soo cheap. picked up a 75, a 40, and 2 20'she. I think a series of 3 10 gallons would round out a nice 6 foot wide, 3 tier rack.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> it's hard to say no when they are soo cheap. picked up a 75, a 40, and 2 20'she.


Yup ... 



Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> I think a series of 3 10 gallons would round out a nice 6 foot wide, 3 tier rack.


I'm planning on picking three 10's myself (will make 4 total) ... and possibly another 20L ... :roll:


----------



## graysilm (Dec 6, 2016)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> now until the end of January. picking up another 75 gallon today, probably a couple 40 breeders as well. Seriously resisting the urge to build a small fish room.
> 
> just thought I would pass it along.


Which store is doing this?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

graysilm said:


> Which store is doing this?


The sale is national I believe ... however, 75 gallon tanks are noted as "select stores only" ...

The largest tank I saw in the Wadsworth (OH) Petco was a 55g ... so it probably pays to call first.


----------



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

I just found out the the dollar per gallon sale after January will no longer exist. So you better grab a tank if you want one. (I just posted this in general forum my post)

The sale is nationwide. If you have a good manager they can request a 75 on their next shipment.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I just called around 8 Petco's in the local area to see who had 75G tanks in stock.

Took me until the 7th call until I found an employee who was helpful enough to offer to check the inventory on her computer for another store. She then went one better, saying that she could pull up an inventory report on that sku for the entire district ... which encompasses pretty much all of northern Ohio ... essentially covers Columbus, Cleveland, and Toldeo.

Long story short: only one 75G in the entire district.

It was at a store I called previously, so I called them back and found out that they did indeed have one but that it was being held for someone who was driving up from Columbus. Store manager took my name and number and will call back if that party doesn't show up by close of business today.

I also found out from several stores that this was the first time they had had 75G tanks for the D-A-G sale ... the consensus opinion was that management wasn't sure if they would move.

Judging from the answers I got from various stores about how quickly they sold out of them, that question has hopefully been resolved ... :lol:


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

FYI: I just an email from Petco and the Dollar a Gallon sale is currently running. Apparently it started on the day after Christmas.

10, 20, 20 Long, and 29 tanks are included @ $1/gallon with larger tanks (40 Breeder, 55, and 75) selling for 1/2 off normal prices.

Runs through early February (the 3rd mebbe ?)


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Funny you posted this wryan because I was just at my local Petco about an hour ago and it is currently running so was coming here to post the same thing


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Funny (not) was in my local Petco on 12/30 and the $ /gal was NOT going on. Weird.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Steve C said:


> Funny you posted this wryan because I was just at my local Petco about an hour ago and it is currently running so was coming here to post the same thing


Great minds and all that ...


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

nodima said:


> Funny (not) was in my local Petco on 12/30 and the $ /gal was NOT going on. Weird.


I thought it was odd that I didn't get an email from them announcing it until just the other day (4th).

Went back and checked and it looks like it was mentioned in an email of theirs on the 30th ... but it wasn't in the subject line of the email.


----------

